# I so want this



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.landwatch.com/Athens-County-Ohio-Farms-and-Ranches-for-sale/pid/204866924


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey brother, is that house salvageable? Livable? 

You looked at it? Looks like a good price that's for sure!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont know. I just go that site every couple of weeks and see whats around. Its far enough away that its not to close to any real big towns but close enough so i could get down there evry weekend to improve it. Its just a dream right now. I still have about 15 to 18 years before I can do something like that, ( But hey I'll only be 48). But then I wont have to owe for it and I will have no debt and should make some money off of my current home. But I can dream right? Just hope I have enough time before mega inflation takes its tool. At 5% inflation cost should double by then so who knows if I'll have the cash or not.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Dont wait. I suggest making the changes in your lifestyle to make that purchase possible. Real estate will never be more attainable than it is right now unless you wait until after a 90% die off (assuming one occurs -- which I dont believe will happen). Buddy, I am about the same age as you and looking at a similar piece of land. The one I am looking at is a couple more acres bordered on 2 sides by national forest. I am hoping things in my life will allow me to make a change in the next couple months (6 at most) and I may just buy that land and start my homestead. Hell, I may even drop off the face of the earth. If you dont see me around here in the next couple months it will probably mean I either bought my land or I got thrown in the gulag.

Either way, best of luck to ya!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Not to get into anyone's business.... But if you can, even close to the slightest possible way, get property. 

My husband and I purchased our 17 or so acres when we got married, we just paid it off!!! Yes. I am under 40 and my home is paid. We never refinanced and didn't come into any money, we just paid as big of a house payment as we could every month.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I have property, its just in the city. Ive got a big enough back yerd that I put in a small garden this year and still have a hack of a lot of room to expand. I wasnt thinking about SHTF or preping when I got the loan 2 and a half years ago, I didnt even know the terms until I started reading about the homesteading movement this year, I hapend to buy an e book from amazon by Susan Gregersen. Ive always been into saving stuff for a disaster, I just didnt know about doing it as a way of life. i didnt have cable or the net untill this year so I didnt even know about the tv shows. So here I am with 12 and a half years left to pay on my house scared to death (because of all of you lol) that the city is a death trap. I could have bought that house and the 17 acres for less then what I gave for the place Im in. Hell, the tax man says its worth 10% less now then when i bought it. Sometimes the government says you have to pay less. On my call du sac there are 14 houses, 6 are vacant and a couple sold at bank auction for like $10,000, thus killing my value. The guy acrose the street is a great guy, he owed 35,000 on his house and lost it only to see it sell for 9,500. I should have bought it and given it back to him. He moved in with one of his kids who lives on my side of the street he still comes over and helps/teaches me. Ok so I just went off and gave a sermon, sorry bout that.


----------

